# Underwhelming DNP results



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

My girlfriend is currently running a DNP cycle at 250mg a day, and has been doing so for 10 days now. She has dropped from 70.8kg-69.8kg, a drop of just 1kg in 10 days, which from my research is pretty poor! She's restricting calories and carbs and the sides, although bad at first, barely bother her now. Do you guys think it would be worth upping the dose to say 375mg a day?

Cheers


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Whats her BF%?

I always assumed weight loss would be alot less if you are already very trim compared to being not


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

No

What supps is she running?

Have you looked into dnp and water retention? Maybe come off after 14 days and let water weight balance

250 for a 70kg girl is a decent dose

What brand? by now she should have over 600mg in her system due to halflife, she should be sweating worse than Ian Watkins


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

you carry lots of water while on it....

scale is not accurate to gauge outcome..especially now

wait till after the cycle....


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Whats her BF%?
> 
> I always assumed weight loss would be alot less if you are already very trim compared to being not


BF% is around 28%, so the upper-end of average.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I found vit c at 5g ED helped a little with water


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> No
> 
> What supps is she running?
> 
> ...


She's running Vit C, Vit E, ALA and Pyruvate with electrolytes for any gym sessions. Yeh we've both looked into the water retention, and she definitely feels like she is holding water, but I've seen in most people's logs that they steadily lose weight through the cycle, with the added 'whoosh' at the end once the water comes off.

It's an unbranded DNP from a well known source, she definitely gets the sweats and has the other sides associated with DNP use.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't up the dose personally. Make sure her water intake is high and that diet is good.

If she's low carbing then try adding a few more in. Will make her a bit hotter but some people find the low carb dnp plan doesn't work as well as when they have a few more. Up them gradually though of course.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

What does the mirror say?

I didn't lose any weight after 2 weeks, but was noticeably leaner. I held a fair bit of water which is coming off now, a week later.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Everybody wants it but nobody wants to work for it

This does sound a bit odd, either your DNP is bunk, big water retention or her diet is very different to when your not seeing her or she's not even taking it and telling you she is


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

at what stage in her montly cycle is she? that has a lot of bearing on water retention anyway- without adding DNP into the mix.

Failing that her diet just isnt as spot on as she thinks it is. i was losing about 1lb a day/every other day on 250mg of DNP- is she using T3?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

You sure the dnp is legit?? And also women hold a lot more water weight than men. You won't see the real results until she drops it.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't up the dose to 375mg, that would massively increase the risk of nasty side effects.

Increase her magnesium intake to control water retention, don't supplement any added potassium but ensure a decent intake through diet and control sodium intake.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

yeah i'm on 250mg too with ephedra. I'm barely breaking a sweat. If someone put this in my food, I would never noticed anything different.


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> at what stage in her montly cycle is she? that has a lot of bearing on water retention anyway- without adding DNP into the mix.
> 
> Failing that her diet just isnt as spot on as she thinks it is. i was losing about 1lb a day/every other day on 250mg of DNP- is she using T3?


It's her 'time of the month' so water retention is definitely an increased factor. She isn't using T3 as she will only be running a 20 days cycle.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Top left cupboard just across from the cooker,behind the plates on the right is a box of quality street, there's your problem . :lol:


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Top left cupboard just across from the cooker,behind the plates on the right is a box of quality street, there's your problem . :lol:


Even with a box a day she should be losing weight :laugh:


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

Spoken to her again today and she said her bloating is really bad, her stomach feels hard and is quite uncomfortable. Any suggestions on how to limit this? Would T3 help? I'd also note that she gets plenty of magnesium.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

tlowemm said:


> Spoken to her again today and she said her bloating is really bad, her stomach feels hard and is quite uncomfortable. Any suggestions on how to limit this? Would T3 help? I'd also note that she gets plenty of magnesium.


Do you know what her carb & calorie intake are?


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

Nicolegirl said:


> Do you know what her carb & calorie intake are?


She restricts carbs, aims for <100g but tends to be around the 100-150g mark. Calorie intake is around 1500. She definitely isn't over-eating.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

tlowemm said:


> She restricts carbs, aims for <100g but tends to be around the 100-150g mark. Calorie intake is around 1500. She definitely isn't over-eating.


I was doing 125mg and tried to keep diet in check but I kept having low sugar levels which caused me to eat 500 carbs for 3 days straight that week, I stood on the scale and lost 3lbs. Maybe try upping the carbs?


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

Nicolegirl said:


> I was doing 125mg and tried to keep diet in check but I kept having low sugar levels which caused me to eat 500 carbs for 3 days straight that week, I stood on the scale and lost 3lbs. Maybe try upping the carbs?


She only has 4 days worth left now (will have been a 20 day cycle), so it's a bit late to try changing the carb intake. Her weight was actually back up to her start weight today (70.8kg), so that's 15 days and zero weightless! Let's see what happens after the water comes off.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

tlowemm said:


> She only has 4 days worth left now (will have been a 20 day cycle), so it's a bit late to try changing the carb intake. Her weight was actually back up to her start weight today (70.8kg), so that's 15 days and zero weightless! Let's see what happens after the water comes off.


Fingers crossed, hopefully something comes off at least. Keep us updated when the water weight comes off, it sounds a little strange having zero weight loss as of yet. However some blogs i read only notice weight loss after the cycle has ended by a week or so and onwards so good luck!!


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

How does she look? Should look a fair bit leaner with just a bit of water retention.


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

5 days since the last DNP tab, and she is 1kg down (weight is still fluctuating quite heavily) and she doesn't feel like she has lost anything. Is it possible for DNP to not be effective with certain people?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I'm not a medical professional but it increases your daily(overall weekly what ever term you want to use) calorie expenditure, unless your eating past that then it will work. So unless your eating too much and your burning say 3000 but eating very near that or over it won't have much effect.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

tlowemm said:


> 5 days since the last DNP tab, and she is 1kg down (weight is still fluctuating quite heavily) and she doesn't feel like she has lost anything. Is it possible for DNP to not be effective with certain people?


How accurate is her calorie counting? with my clients, they say they eat 1500 - but i find out, since they cook at home, it's usually far higher.

DNP will always work. Take the dosage high enough, and trust me, it will work  (or take it for a longer duration with dialed in strict calorie deficit).


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> How accurate is her calorie counting? with my clients, they say they eat 1500 - but i find out, since they cook at home, it's usually far higher.
> 
> DNP will always work. Take the dosage high enough, and trust me, it will work  (or take it for a longer duration with dialed in strict calorie deficit).


Her calorie counting is accurate, I make sure of it! Her diet definitely wasn't the best in terms of macros, due to a lack of money and DNP cravings, but she didn't exceed 2000 calories a day.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

tlowemm said:


> Her calorie counting is accurate, I make sure of it! Her diet definitely wasn't the best in terms of macros, due to a lack of money and DNP cravings, but she didn't exceed 2000 calories a day.


2k is a lot of calories for a female. Even I don't eat that much. What's her TDEE?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

agentmrbean said:


> 2k is a lot of calories for a female. Even I don't eat that much. What's her TDEE?


I agree.. 2K seems a lot to lose weight...and especially for woman too....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FWIW I always put weight on when on DNP due to water. Best off checking the scales 4-7 days after the cycle. Also go on the mirror as well


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Also if she claims she's sticking 2k which is a decent amount anyway for an average female, she's probably going over it.


----------



## inmotion (Nov 6, 2013)

Her TDEE is just over 2k, (5ft 8, 69kg). She actually ate well below that for the majority of days, but cravings sometimes took her up to that figure. I know from being with every moment that her intake was actually more around the 15-1600 mark. This is now her 6th day since her last tab and she's still at just less than a KG down.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It can have some anabolic rebound effects sometimes. SO weight might only have a slight drop but body comp far better


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

tlowemm said:


> Her TDEE is just over 2k, (5ft 8, 69kg). She actually ate well below that for the majority of days, but cravings sometimes took her up to that figure. I know from being with every moment that her intake was actually more around the 15-1600 mark. This is now her 6th day since her last tab and she's still at just less than a KG down.


http://www.webmd.com/diet/healthtool-metabolism-calculator

according to this, her TDEE is around 2000-2200 or so. If she's eating 1600-2000 (let's assume an error margin of 100 or so), her deficit could only be as little as 200 per day.

Try having her eat around 1400 DEAD ON for 2 weeks. After this, get off DNP for 2 weeks to let the water retention go away. There's another option of bumping up the dosage. However, the calorie deficit is what's real suspect here.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

When dealing with DNP "underwhelming" beats the **** out of "overwhelming" lol


----------

